# [H] Blood Angels, Dark Eldar,VC,Ect [W]Eldar,ww2 Models,Tamiya Tank,$$



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I have updated all price's and added more items! These are some great deals guys get them before there gone! I am located in Canada and buyer's pay all costs.


Blood Angels
---------
This army has a value of $1855.00 IT CAN BE YOURS FOR ONLY $850.00, Now thats a great deal!

Codex: Blood Angels 
1 Custom Sanguinius 
1 Custom Terminator Captian (Made From Calgar + Terminator bits)
1 Terminator Sanguinary Priest (With Blood Chalace from spacehulk) 
1 Astorath
1 Dante, Converted with Winged jump pack 
1 Mephiston
1 Leamartus 
1 Chaplin 
4 Sanguinary Priests (Custom with winged jump packs)
5 Assault Terminators (3LC\2 TH&SS)
5 Custom Sternguard (FW bolters)
5 Normal Terminators 
10 mk5 FW Assault Marines with FW weapons
10 mk2 FW Assault Marines with FW weapons 
20 Tactical marines On Foot
20 Assault Marines on foot (Death Company)
8 Devistator Marines (1 Plasma Cannon\1 Multi-Melta\1 Las-Cannon\2 Misslie Launcher (1fw)\3 Heavy Bolters
3 Scout Bikers (primed black) 
1 Predator Las-Cannon x3 
1 Predator Las-Cannon x3 (Fw Turret) 
1 Landraider Crusader 
1 Furioso Dreadnought 
1 Baal Predator (Flamers\Flamestorm)
1 Baal Predator (Assault Cannon\Heavy Bolters 
3 Vindicators 
2 Droppods
3 Landspeeder Typhoons 
2 Stormravens 


For you fantasy players i also have!


1 Giant Vampire Counts Army-$400


Lords\Hero's
------
1 Count Mannfred (Bare Metal)
1 Krell, Lord of Undeath (Painted, finecast)
1 Heinrich Kemmler (Metal, Primed i think)
1 Wight King BSB (Primed black,. Metal)
1 Wight King
1 Striogi Vampire (OOP, Metal)
1 Strigori Vampire (From Terrorgiest)

Core
-----
40 Skeletons with spears (Primed Black)
40 Ghouls (Bare Plastic)

Special
--------
40 Graveguard (PLastic Empire kitbash\Metal OOP GG\Plastic GG)
3 Corpsecarts (primed i think 1 or 2 need bit of love but other wise are fine)

Rare
-----
1 Terrorgiest (bare Plastic, Needs some Repairs)
1.5 Black Coachs (Missing some parts from each i think....)



Random 
------- 
2 FW Titan Tech Priests-$10 EA New in package. 
1 Winged Hive Tyrany (With Bs\LW * Venom Cannon)-$50 
War of the ring, Mordor Army-$75 
1 Master Painted Doom Wheel -$100 
1 Saint Celestine, Converted with angel wings Extreamtly well painted-$40 
1 Dark Eldar Raider-$25 (painted bone) 
7 Dark Eldar Incubi-$30 (painted bone) 
1 Dark Eldar Ravager-$40 [Unpainted] 
Tyranid Codex-$20 


Will take the following in trade, unpainted or Well Painted. 
--------------------- 

GW 
------- 
1 Eldar Farseer On Jetbike (Conversions would be great) 
6 Eldar Jetbikes (2 Sherkian Cannons) 
1 Eldar Nightwing 
10 Black Knights (Plastic)
1 6th Edition Gamers Edition Rulebook


non-gw 
-------- 
2 AMT 1/350 Star Trek Klingon Bird of Prey Model Kits 
WW2 Tank\Plane Model Kits 
WW2 R.A.F officer cap (I collect planes)
WW2 Tank\Plane Model Kits 
WW2 R.A.F officer cap (I collect planes)
Tamiya 1/16 Scale Radio Controled King Tiger (Will give the whole BA army for this)


----------

